# Where to stay around Venice, LA



## hosscat (Jan 21, 2010)

I'm headed to Venice soon and would like some advice on where I should stay, not looking for anything fancy, just a place to sleep and shower.


----------



## dustyflair (Nov 11, 2011)

cypress cove marina


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

yep


----------



## Head Kned (Mar 21, 2011)

Venice Marina is a good option too.


----------



## jaksprat (Jul 2, 2009)

If your just needing a hotel, we stayed at Lighthouse inn this summer and were pleased very reasonable prices too.


----------



## Swallow The Leader (Jul 11, 2012)

cypress cove is under construction untiill the end of dec maybe first part of next year. Best bet is Venice Marina stay in a cabin, $150 per night, I think they have two sets of bunk beds and a queen. They have a fridge and full kitchen.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

there used to be a small hole in the wall hotel just past Buras but not sure if it is still there after the storms.


----------



## capthoop (Oct 28, 2007)

Where are you fishing out of? there are many places to stay.Venice inn is about the cheapest but Venice marina has the restaurant and the docks right there. A cabin is 150 and can sleep 5. Hope this helps. Call me at 504 247 8459 if more questions.


----------



## C Low (Apr 16, 2011)

The venice Inn motel, about 5 min from marinas and under $100. Very clean and basic


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

When I looked into it awhile back, I found this website which lists lodging recommendations: http://www.pelagicchartersllc.com/Lodging.html
Includes phone numbers for all. Hope this helps.
I didn't use the charter, and don't know about them.


----------



## thewarhammer (Mar 25, 2012)

We stayed at the lighthouse lodge in the villas. It is about as nice as you are going to find close to the marina. They have screened in porches and you can fish from the dock behind the villas in a canal. After that I would say cypress cove marina. I would also recommend taking lots of food because restaurants are very limited.


----------



## Contender (Apr 4, 2012)

If you have not been before, just know it is different. Options are limited and the posters on here covered most if not all of them. There are some places North as well.

You said in your post "nothing fancy" well that is Venice.

Have fun! A great place to catch fish and more fish!


----------

